# Gemmy Drop Down Skulls at Target



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Has anyone seen or picked up the Gemmy Drop Down Skulls thats at Target this year? I picked one up the other day. These are pretty neat and are essentially the standard fare Gemmy Talking Skull (same size as the individual and talking pair from last year). 
There's two main differences. One being the cosmetic addition of hair. The other is a fishwire with a hanging ring at the end. When the skull is triggered not only does it talk it also extends the string. Then kinda raises and lowers it self short distances while talking giving the illusion it's floating. 

I haven't had time to open it yet or shoot any video but its pretty damn cool. 

The other thing I noticed is the volume is quite loud on it compared to other Gemmy Skulls and it actually sounds kinda scary as opposed to corny.

This thing has "hack me" written all over it.

-TM


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Terrormaster said:


> This thing has "hack me" written all over it.
> 
> -TM


LOL... I was thinking the same thing while reading your post! Can't wait to go to Target and see if there's anything here!!! Thanks for the "heads up" :devil: --- pun intended! LOL


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm thinking about seeing if I can move it to the base of the skull instead of the top and use it as a cheaper alternative solution to the head falling back prop that Fetch was working on in this THREAD.

I have some painting to do tonight but if I have time I may pull this bad boy apart (and take pics of course) to see what makes the reel work. Ok, I'm sure its a motor, but I'm hoping it can be repositioned in a way I can feed the line through a new hole in the bottom.

-TM


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

As promised, here's a video and pics of the innards. I really felt like my avatar opening this bad boy up to see what makes him "special".
























The spool of fishline is inside the white circular piece at the top and the motor that drives it under the black shield at the bottom. Notice that the motor is mounted to slide up and down a little with a spring at the bottom providing a little tension. Also there's a limit switch in the upper left. This neat little mechanism only engages the motor when there's tension on the line. This is great say if it's mounted some place where it can't drop it's full length, preventing too much line from being fed out and thus getting tangled.

Modifying this to do what I was thinking may require a little more creative thinking as the above design requires tension from the top. I'll have to think this one out but am open to suggestions.

-TM


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

What do you want it to do? I am sure it can be hacked. The mouth motor can be replaced with a servo that can attach to that arm with the string to make a talking skull (see my joking skeletons from my 2007 haunt video). Do you want to use the winch mechanism or do you want to remove it?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh I already know how to hack the talking part, have already done it on serveral Gemmy skulls using the existing motor and a simple audio circuit. Granted not as precise as a servo but most ToTs don't even notice the difference. 

What I'm looking at modifying is the way the dropping mechanism works, perhaps moving it from the top of the head to the bottom.

-TM


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Okies, been thinking about this one on and off. I think for this year not gonna hack into this baby - running too tight for time as it is.

I did come up with a great use for it that doesn't require any hacking. Instead of going with the floating head thing I'm gonna use it to animate a zombie. The idea goes generally something like so:

Take a Y shaped PVC armature (Y shaped viewed from the side). The right arm of the Y would pivot at the middle intersection. Mount the head dropper on the right arm. Connect the drop line to the top of the left arm of the Y. The right arm would act as neck and body for the armature and the left painted black hidden behind it. When the head gets triggered the zombie would lean forward and bob a bit while talking.

-TM


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounds interesting. Please take some pictures and video.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that is cool ..way better than the drop down spiders..
what are they asking for those
never mind I found it on their site


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I kinda like it the way it is...which NEVER happens for me with store bought props. I want one now.


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

I like the idea of it leaning in to talk to the tots. I find that is much more impressive than side to side movement. Intimidating!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's pretty cool. I had noticed it at Target, but didn't pick one up. Maybe I'll get one this week. The mailbox with the skeleton hand at Target was tempting too, but I should try to stay in budget I guess.


----------

